
How to Secure Websites for Clients - cubictwo
https://blog.sucuri.net/2016/12/secure-websites-clients.html
======
pmontra
An interesting new market.

It scales with the number of employees. How many customers can a security
professional follow?

~~~
cubictwo
With the right tools and processes, I think it's very scalable for agencies
and freelancers alike to support quite a few clients. Certainly the size and
scale of the environment comes into play determining what you can and can't
handle.

